# almost recovered ..



## kr123 (Jan 8, 2011)

I no longer suffer from intense dp or dr but..
I still have very vivid dreams that seem so real!!! -any tips to get rid of these bad dreams ,it can be anything from a normal day activity to something completely crazy!! 
also I still have like short term memory loss i forget if i already told someone something, i walk into a room and completely forget why i went in their stuff like that ..before dp and dr i had great memory! 
also im always tired ill be up for 3 hours and then feel like i need a nap
and have really bad tension headaches -i know anxiety can cause this feeling of having a tight band around your head! 
any tips to get rid of this?! 
-i know stress and depression can cause ,brain fog,short term memory, confusion, and stuff like that! 
IF ANYONE ELSE CAN RELATE TO THIS PLEASE REPLY I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT -THANKS! 
and i will keep you updated - im almost there i can feel it !!!!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

kr123 said:


> I no longer suffer from intense dp or dr but..
> I still have very vivid dreams that seem so real!!! -any tips to get rid of these bad dreams ,it can be anything from a normal day activity to something completely crazy!!
> also I still have like short term memory loss i forget if i already told someone something, i walk into a room and completely forget why i went in their stuff like that ..before dp and dr i had great memory!
> also im always tired ill be up for 3 hours and then feel like i need a nap
> ...


Things that I can definitely relate to:

-Very vivd dreams
-Short term memory loss
-Fatigue

Although I don't experience the vivid dreams that seemed more real than life, I used to suffer from this for the first three months that I got DP/DR. This is normal. It should go away in time.

I also have the short term memory loss that you are describing. For example, I'll tell myself that I have to do laundry, and I forget all about it the next second, until I am reminded like an hour later, and I go, ''Wtf, I was supposed to do that an hour ago!" Stuff like that.

Also, since developing DP/DR 11 months ago, I experience extreme fatigue every day. It's like no matter how many hours of sleep I get, I am never refreshed or ''awake'' enough. I found out however, a couple months ago after doing some extensive blood work, that I suffer from hypothyroidism, and according to my doctor, a lot of the fatigue can be contributed to that. Have you tried getting some blood work done to rule out physical causes?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah the dreams have become bothersome. Sadly i'm on meds and I know that that does not help.	Claritin D gives me nightmares (took it years ago for a bit).

I hope to get off of all meds and still be able to manage my dp/dr in hopes of helping with the damn dreams.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

kr123 said:


> I no longer suffer from intense dp or dr but..
> I still have very vivid dreams that seem so real!!! -any tips to get rid of these bad dreams ,it can be anything from a normal day activity to something completely crazy!!
> also I still have like short term memory loss i forget if i already told someone something, i walk into a room and completely forget why i went in their stuff like that ..before dp and dr i had great memory!
> also im always tired ill be up for 3 hours and then feel like i need a nap
> ...


Sounds to me like you're on the right path. I'm pretty much where you are right now, i know longer have intense dp/dr but i have brain fog, and something just seems off. Although my DP has intensified these last two days after arguments with my family. I can relate to the dreams, they are really vivid, i can remember all my dreams whereas before, i could only remember a dream like once in a week. But now its every night, i can have 3 dreams in a night. But i guess im lucky because mine are not nightmares.. Oh and by the way my memory has got a lot better, since my DP has dropped in intensity. I still suffer from memory problems but no where near as much. And being tired haha yep this is a real bummer to be honest, im fatigued throughout the day a lot lately, it sucks. If you're on any medication note that it can cause nightmares and fatigue so if you're are it could be one the reasons if not its just DP/DR.

P.S Hope you continue to get better i know you will


----------



## AlexDAK (Jan 17, 2011)

I have exactly the same. 3-5 dreams at night, they are not so vivid, but I can remember much. Even when I wake up, I can close my eyes and see a dream when not sleeping.


----------

